# gabardine or tropical wool?



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

Which do you prefer for warm or hot weather? Any particular reason why?


----------



## stylestudent (Feb 24, 2005)

The gabardine wool trousers are twills, with texture. These usually come in tan or cream and seem more casual, for wear with polo shirts. The tropicals are more dressy, for a blazer in similar weight.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Gabardines are tightly knit and wear warmer than tropical wool. It's more of an inbetween season fabric. 

The best tropical wool for warm weather is a fresco. It's a relatively loose weave that breathes well.


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

*Tropical weight wool*

I had 5 pairs of tropical weight wool pants made for NYC summer wear,as well as 2 tropical weight wool blazers and one suit.
It makes the heat quite bearable.
Took 3 pairs with me for a 3 day meeting in Honolulu this past summer, very comfortable and they wear well.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

It depends on whether you're talking about jackets or trousers. As Will wrote, gabardine is a tight weave. Consequently, for me at least, jackets made from most renditions of it would be too warm for me in summer months. However, fabric weight affects me much more in jackets than in trousers; and I would have no trouble at all wearing gabardine trousers in summer. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*warm?*

tropicals and frescos are a porus weave. body heat is allowed to escape and fresh air to enter. thats what keeps you cool. these are best for hot weather. 
gabardine is a tightly woven fabric. it seals in body heat and omits outside air. that helps to keep you warm.
gabardine in heavyer weights is used in makeing topcoats.
nuff said?


----------



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

jcusey said:


> It depends on whether you're talking about jackets or trousers. As Will wrote, gabardine is a tight weave. Consequently, for me at least, jackets made from most renditions of it would be too warm for me in summer months. However, fabric weight affects me much more in jackets than in trousers; and I would have no trouble at all wearing gabardine trousers in summer. Your mileage may vary.


I meant for odd trousers. Sorry I forgot to mention that. I would agree that gab is too warm for summer jackets.

But which do you prefer for warm-weather odd trousers?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Depends on how warm, and how humid. Also, how breezy.

Very high quality gabardine (Holland & Sherry have a terrific bunch in all colors) is almost fine enough in texture for a really hot day. But if it starts to get sticky and there's even a hint of breeze, a plain weave tropical (or fresco) stomps all over gabardine. I like them both, but I run warm-- so gabardine is not my "go to" choice in hot weather.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

This thread has me thinking, I thought I was wearing gabs in the summer, now I am wondering if they are tropical. I can wear them in the fall and the spring as well, and they are good for all but the hottest days (that may be me more than them)...so how does one tell the difference between a gab and a tropical?

Very good thread, thanks.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Gabardine is a twill-- with very fine diagonal ridges, such as in chinos.

Tropical is a plain weave-- all up or down, with a little more room for air to move between threads.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Concordia said:


> Gabardine is a twill-- with very fine diagonal ridges, such as in chinos.
> 
> Tropical is a plain weave-- all up or down, with a little more room for air to move between threads.


Thanks, I will have to take a close look...but while we are on this, it was a few years ago that my light weight pants started coming lined, my flannesl are not...I cannot understand a lining in a light weight pants, seems counter intuitive. The shop says it helps keep the press better, I find light weight pants are awful at holding a press, or at least not getting wrinkled, so why the lining? Thanks in advance.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

I have to agree with Will. I avoid gabardine for summer wear. Fresco or open weave mohair blends are much cooler.(Especially unlined ). IMO a fully lined summer suit is like wearing two shirts.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

i also double agree with Will i have just found fresco and i will never go back as stuck out in hong kong i need to wear a suit but i can not afford for it to be uncomfortable so semi linned fresco are a good send and i would forget about any think elsi like tropical worsted etc!


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*weave?*



guitone said:


> This thread has me thinking, I thought I was wearing gabs in the summer, now I am wondering if they are tropical. I can wear them in the fall and the spring as well, and they are good for all but the hottest days (that may be me more than them)...so how does one tell the difference between a gab and a tropical?
> 
> Very good thread, thanks.


its easy. hold the cloth up,face the light and try to see the light through the cloth. you will see the light clearly through the tropical. but see little thruogh the gaberdine. its the porus weave of the tropical that keeps you cool.


----------

